# Architecture of Baths



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Gazi Husrev Bey's bath (now Bosniak Institute)


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Khan Bath*, Sanandaj:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

STUNNING!! Wow... an eyeopener.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Gellert baths - Budapest








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ooohoooh/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skrivanet/


Gellertbaths [Public domain], by Bethmechlin at en.wikipedia, from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow!! Iran's classical architecture is really astoundingly beautiful!


----------

